# 0 strength on even transponders on 101



## rbpeirce

I have a one lab dish. It only points to 101. All the even transponders are 0. All the odd ones are 94-96. Is anybody else seeing this or is it my system?


----------



## Davenlr

Your system. Either the voltage sent from the receiver to the LNB is bad, or more likely, you are getting a voltage drop from a corroded coax connector on the LNB, or grounding block outside, or the LNB switching circuit died. 

If doing it yourself vs a service call, Check the coax first. If all ok, then replace the LNB.


----------



## la24philly

1 time a bird or soemthign flew into the lnb cracked it, it had to be repalced.

i ahd 0 sig until the new one was installed


----------



## rbpeirce

Davenlr said:


> If all ok, then replace the LNB.


Where do you get a replacement?


----------



## Davenlr

Solidsignal.com is one place, but for a single LNB for an 18" dish, you should be able to find several locally on craigslist or perhaps at a DirecTv dealer who probably removes several a week when upgrading customers to HD.


----------



## rbpeirce

I don't know what happened, but signal strength is back to normal on the even transponders. If there wasn't anything wrong on the satellite, whatever was happening in my equipment spontaneously corrected itself. That is really bizarre.


----------



## Davenlr

rbpeirce said:


> I don't know what happened, but signal strength is back to normal on the even transponders. If there wasn't anything wrong on the satellite, whatever was happening in my equipment spontaneously corrected itself. That is really bizarre.


If it was water in a coax connector, the short probably evaporated it, an overheating part cooled off, no telling. If it reoccurs, then you can troubleshoot.

Sometimes electronics are weird. I have a internet radio, and the LCD backlit screen hasnt worked for a year. Last night, I turned on the radio, and the screen lit up. Go figure.


----------



## litzdog911

Yes, check those exterior coax connectors. Most likely you have one that's loose, moist or defective. The problem will happen again.


----------



## rbpeirce

No moisture. No corrosion. Today, all transponders are reading within a point or two of one another on both receivers, except for 4, 12 and 20, which always read 0 and 26 which always reads low.

If you folks hadn't checked your signal strength I would have chalked his up to the solar storm. This DVR has been weird for a couple of days with occasional drop-outs on some recordings and even failures to record at all. Today it seems to be back to normal. Maybe the DVR is getting ready to fail, but I will wait a while for normal conditions to return to assess that.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdspencer

FYI, TPs 4, 12, 18, 20, 26 and 28 are spot beam TPs on 101. Ignore those that are zero as they don't point to your location. With your system odd/even TP e]selection is done by voltage. 0v selects the odd and 18v for the even. If there is anything that prevents the 18v from getting to the LNB, the LNB will send the odd TPs. This most likely is moisture in a connection.


----------



## P Smith

> *0v* selects the odd and 18v for the even


How LNBF will 'give' you odd tpns if the voltage is 0 V ?


Spoiler



It's +13VDC



Adding to that Ka tpns cannot be selected that easy, these tpn## 1-32 on TV are just logical tpns and you don't know if it even or odd.


----------



## jdspencer

Yeah, I misspoke. It is 13v for odds, but I believe the LNB will default to anything less than that. So if 18v is reduced due to moisture in a connection, you end up with odds.


----------

